

ijustmadelove.com - chussad
http://ijustmadelove.com

======
SkyMarshal
Lol.

Todo List: Add some background music.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o>

------
jbigelow76
The positional variations on this meme are almost endless. Off to register,
ijustgotreversecowgirled.com at namecheap now.

------
iab
Another tribute to the age of over-share.

------
Mz
FYI: They ask if they can track your physical location. I clicked "Deny" but
now I wonder if I need to cleanse cookies off my 'puter or something. Ugh.

